# Changing Decals on Zipp Wheels to Match Frame



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

Open for public opinion. I am thinking of changing the decals on Zipp wheels to match the color scheme of my SW SL4 Satin Black/Red Keyline frame. I have posted some photo shopped pictures below. The first pic is how it currently is. What do you think?

View attachment 282439
View attachment 282440
View attachment 282441


----------



## Tupelo (Apr 29, 2012)

Just remove the zipp logos all together. Did that with the wife's Venge. Looks so much better. My opinion on on your options? No bueno, too garish.


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

Yep, pull the Zipp decals off, or change your frame to match the wheels, I like the wheels the way they are


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

There is a new all black zipp decal available now. Just came out. Saw it yesterday at the shop.


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

squareslinky said:


> There is a new all black zipp decal available now. Just came out. Saw it yesterday at the shop.


Thanks for the responses. Do you know if they were custom made for the shop?


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

They are from zipp, not custom. 2 shops called me about them because they knew i was looking for all black stickers. I had just removed my decals from my wheels. The 202 and 303 seem to be in stock, the 404 are backordered at the moment. 

I have a picture, but it was texted to me.


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

shop manager put them on his 303's.

View attachment 282478


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

squareslinky said:


> shop manager put them on his 303's.
> 
> View attachment 282477


For whatever reason I cannot see the picture. Could you repost the pic?


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

sorry I couldnt either. I was playing around with it.


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

squareslinky said:


> shop manager put them on his 303's.
> 
> View attachment 282478


It looks good. What was your first impression when you saw them? And do you have any other pictures of the wheels/bike?


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

It is exactly what I want, so I ordered them. The 404's are due in 2 weeks. It is a subtle black, looks matte black on the dark grey wheel. 
A lot less sticker, as the only sticker is the letters.

no other pictures, sorry. (i decreased the size of that one for the site)


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

squareslinky said:


> It is exactly what I want, so I ordered them. The 404's are due in 2 weeks. It is a subtle black, looks matte black on the dark grey wheel.
> A lot less sticker, as the only sticker is the letters.
> 
> no other pictures, sorry. (i decreased the size of that one for the site)


It looks good. I told the bike shop this morning to order me a set too, but they are making them out of a reflective black material (I didn't like the ones that they had made for me).


----------



## Racerdj (May 25, 2013)

The black reflective ones sound interesting!


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

Zipp skewed the decals up on their site. 404's still on back order.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Contact Martin at bikedecals.com. They have Zipp decals and pretty much any color you want. He made me some custom decals for my Orbea and they turned out perfect.
2004 ZIPP 404 wheels decals kit | BIKESDECALS


----------

